# Lease 622 for $299 + Sell 921 on ebay = FREE 622



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Why aren't more people discussing this option? I've watched auctions on ebay over the last few days and the 921's are consistantly going for near $300.

Why not sell on ebay and then order the 622, making it essentially fee?


I know it's what I'm going to do!


Also, does anyone know if dish will "throw in" a dp44 switch to replace a dp34 switch? I ask only because IF I decide to get a 622 I basically HAVE to have a dp44 so I can use the spitter to the two tuners on the 622. (my basement is drywalled and there is NO WAY to fish another line)


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

That's my plan at this point. Once the 622 is up and running smoothly, the 921 will go to Ebay. (Unless I decide to give it to my parents, who have no DVR).


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> Why aren't more people discussing this option? I've watched auctions on ebay over the last few days and the 921's are consistantly going for near $300.
> 
> Why not sell on ebay and then order the 622, making it essentially fee?
> 
> ...


A couple of points. When you pay $299 for the 622 that's a lease fee, you won't own it like you do the 921. Plus there will be a monthly lease fee.

Second Dish has said they won't activate new HD subsriptions on 921's or 942's. Whether they stick to that decision remains to be seen. If new HD subsrciptions aren't allowed the 921,942 essentially turns into a SD receiver/recorder, making it worth far less.

Finally Dish won't throw in a dp44 switch, but they will install a Dish 1000 that will allow you to use only 1 run of coax to the diplexer which provides for the two inputs of the 622


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> Also, does anyone know if dish will "throw in" a dp44 switch to replace a dp34 switch? I ask only because IF I decide to get a 622 I basically HAVE to have a dp44 so I can use the spitter to the two tuners on the 622. (my basement is drywalled and there is NO WAY to fish another line)


The Dish1000 comes with a DPP LNB setup, so you don't need the DPP44 to do dual tuners with a splitter. You would only need a DPP44 if you have more than two receivers (or maybe if you have a 721). I gave some thought to activating a third receiver just to get the DPP44.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dave1234 said:


> Second Dish has said they won't activate new HD subsriptions on 921's or 942's. Whether they stick to that decision remains to be seen. If new HD subsrciptions aren't allowed the 921,942 essentially turns into a SD receiver/recorder, making it worth far less.


I've seen this claim a number of times, but I haven't actually seen or heard anything official from Dish. Where did you come by authoritative information about this new policy?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

harsh said:


> I've seen this claim a number of times, but I haven't actually seen or heard anything official from Dish. Where did you come by authoritative information about this new policy?


I don't know about these claims either... but assume for a moment that Dish would allow the activation.

The old "cheap" HD packs don't exist anymore... so anyone who called to activate the 942/921 would have to pay the new price but not be able to receive all of the channels. Can you say "disgruntled buyer"... and for all the people mad at Dish for making them upgrade to get new channels... what's the guy who buys your receiver on eBay going to say to you when he finds out he can't get the channels?


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

HDMe said:


> ... what's the guy who buys your receiver on eBay going to say to you when he finds out he can't get the channels?


Well it probably won't be "caveat emptor" ....


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I couldn't sell something on ebay like that knowing that someone couldn't order HD with it


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Unless you put in your ad that buyer is responsible for contacting Dish about subscription availability etc...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

rollua1 said:


> I couldn't sell something on ebay like that knowing that someone couldn't order HD with it


Me neither... and all the disclaimers in the world put into the auction description wouldn't make me feel right about if if someone bid on it and won. People are mad that Dish isn't telling people about this, so why would it be right for any of us to pass the buck along to someone even less informed!


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

When I ordered my 622 yesterday, they ask if I wanted to trade it in. They offered my $25 for it after I receive the 622. I said thanks but no thanks. DishDepot offered $150 in on trade towards the purchase of the 622. I decided to go with the lease instead of the purchase. After the $1000 921 I'm a bit gun shy of purchasing again. Not sure what I'll do with the 921, probably move it to the bedroom and return the unit I have in there.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

lionsrule said:


> Why aren't more people discussing this option? I've watched auctions on ebay over the last few days and the 921's are consistantly going for near $300.
> 
> Why not sell on ebay and then order the 622, making it essentially fee?
> 
> ...


You should be able to pick one up on Ebay for 100 dollars or less


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> Why aren't more people discussing this option? I've watched auctions on ebay over the last few days and the 921's are consistantly going for near $300.
> 
> Why not sell on ebay and then order the 622, making it essentially fee?


Because then you own NOTHING. I couldnt think of a worse deal especially for those that just bought a 942


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

ok, so you have a better option?

Let's see.....

1. Sell 921 ($250) and BUY and OWN 622 for $600= $350 spent

2. Sell 921 ($250) and lease for $299....................= $50 spent

3. Wait until 4/1/06 and lease for..........................= $99 spent



I'll take option #2 please.

Keep in mind that if you OWN the box, you have to install a dish 1000 yourself and PAY for a dish 1000...have fun!!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

AcuraCL said:


> Well it probably won't be "caveat emptor" ....


Off topic but the person believed too be the first too use 'caveat emptor' in a business was Soapy Smith. If you have a chance to read about his life, its a fascinating tale of the old West's greatest con artist.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I feel sorry for anyone who gets a 921 or 942 on ebay for more than $100. it's just not worth that much. Maybe it would be to one of us who has one already and just wants another, we have the service already and likely dish would not have a problem with just activating another receiver. But for a new sub, they would have to pay for a metal pack and would have a receiver which could only pick up half the channels. If I were dish, I'd not even allow new subs to activate those old boxes, just too many headaches, especially considering the deal they are offering us right now


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

dave1234 said:


> Second Dish has said they won't activate new HD subsriptions on 921's or 942's. Whether they stick to that decision remains to be seen. If new HD subsrciptions aren't allowed the 921,942 essentially turns into a SD receiver/recorder, making it worth far less.


As far as E* is concerned, the 942 and 921 are considered SD DVRs. That is a fact.

Now, if someone has a 211 or 622 on their account as well as the 921/942 I am sure that the HD channels that were MPEG2 would come in ok, and I am sure there wouldn't be a problem viewing or recording OTA stuff.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There are people going nuts and not wanting to pay the $299, or in some cases the $99, upgrade fee to lease a ViP622 in order to view the new MPEG4 channels... so just how much does anyone think a used 921/942 would be worth? Even if it could be activated, it would only get the current set of channels, but people would have to pay the new price for them and pay for stuff they can't watch.

Anyone honestly thinking about selling and "passing the buck" onto an unknowing person via eBay should really think about it, and ask themselves if they are also complaining that Dish ripped them off and realize they are doing the same thing if they sell a 921/942 like that.


----------



## tunagimp (Jul 7, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> ok, so you have a better option?
> 
> Let's see.....
> 
> ...


4. Finding out after you sell for $250 that E* changed their minds and will now do the $99 deal for owners of the 942/921 and they will be allowed to own the 622 which you could sell on fleabay for $600.............................= DOH!!!!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

tunagimp said:


> 4. Finding out after you sell for $250 that E* changed their minds and will now do the $99 deal for owners of the 942/921 and they will be allowed to own the 622 which you could sell on fleabay for $600.............................= DOH!!!!


no ....................................=PRICELESS!!! hahahahaha


----------



## JTravers (Feb 5, 2006)

The people buying on ebay are a diverse group. I would hardly be concerned about selling a 942, 921, 811, 6000, or any other non-mpeg4 Dish receiver.

You can't dismiss the fact that some buyers on ebay either:

(1) are happy with the old HD Pack, are already subscribed, and may want to buy another HD receiver and don't care whether or not it can get the new Dish HD channels; or
(2) don't care about getting Dish HD channels and just want to be able to get Dish SD and OTA HD integrated on the same receiver without having to pay the new $6 HD OTA fee.

So I wouldn't regret selling a legacy HD receiver on ebay. It might be exactly what the buyer is looking for!


----------

